# ça ne prend pas - equals 'dat zal niet pakken' ?



## Ktke

Hi,

Am I supposed to speak only French or English here?
My question is about a French expression.
On a French website I saw the expression 'ça ne prend pas' explained as 'je ne vous crois pas'. Does this mean the same as 'Dat zal niet pakken' or more literally 'dat pakt niet' in Dutch? Literally translated they are both the same, but I don't really use the Dutch expression as 'I don't believe you'. More as: 'that's not going to work'. But maybe that's wrong as well? 

Many thanks


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,*


Ktke said:


> Am I supposed to speak only French or English here?


*Welcome to the Dutch Forum. *
*You're not supposed to write in English, Dutch or French. It's entirely up to you.*

*Needless to say that you'll reach a wider audience using any of these three (rather than, say, Russian, Swahili, Tupi or Klingon). But all in all, you choose your language. *
*Threads in more than one language are not exceptional here.*

*Groetjes,*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------



## jojolina71

ça ne prend pas --> that's not going to work --> dat werkt niet / dat zal niet werken
groetjes jo-ann


----------



## akerta

Indeed, ça ne prend pas! usually means 'it doesn't work' or 'it won't work' : 

in the kitchen ;-) 'la sauce ne prend pas': the sauce isn't turning out right,
at work or in school: 'ce genre de comportement, ça ne prend pas avec moi': you won't get very far with this kind of behavior - I'm not going to let you act this way


----------



## Ktke

akerta said:


> at work or in school: 'ce genre de comportement, ça ne prend pas avec moi': you won't get very far with this kind of behavior - I'm not going to let you act this way


 
This is what I was wondering about, so I guess you can use it the same way as I use the Dutch expression.




jojolina71 said:


> ça ne prend pas --> that's not going to work --> dat werkt niet / dat zal niet werken
> groetjes jo-ann


 
Ik veronderstel dat je dan ook kan zeggen 'ça ne _prendra_ pas', of wordt dat niet gedaan?
Klinkt wel wat raar vind ik, maar in het Nederlands zeg ik meestal: dat _zal_ niet pakken

thanks a lot!


----------



## akerta

Ja, het werkt ook in het Frans, zoals in: 'ne te fatigues pas, ça ne prendra pas avec moi!'


----------



## Ktke

Ik hou van uitdrukkingen die je letterlijk kan vertalen...
Enige probleem is dat ik me dan afvraag: bestaat dit ook echt, of verzin ik dat nu zelf ;-)


----------



## bellabologna

Ik geloof dat 'dat zal niet pakken' toch wel echt een Vlaamse uitdrukking is. In Nederland wordt veel eerder 'dat zal niet lukken/werken' gebruikt...


----------



## Timidinho

Ik heb hier in Nederland ook nog nooit gehoord van "dat zal niet pakken".


----------



## Chimel

Met welk voorzetsel?

"Dat zal niet pakken/lukken/werken... met mij of bij mij"?
(in het Frans is het vaak: "ça ne prend pas *avec moi* (lui...)" in de betelkenis "zo naïef ben ik nu niet")


----------



## Peterdg

bellabologna said:


> Ik geloof dat 'dat zal niet pakken' toch wel echt een Vlaamse uitdrukking is. In Nederland wordt veel eerder 'dat zal niet lukken/werken' gebruikt...


Naar mijn gevoel is de uitdrukking die het dichtst in de buurt komt van "dat zal niet pakken", "daar kom je nooit mee weg" .


----------



## HKK

Chimel said:


> Met welk voorzetsel?
> 
> "Dat zal niet pakken/lukken/werken... met mij of bij mij"?
> (in het Frans is het vaak: "ça ne prend pas *avec moi* (lui...)" in de betelkenis "zo naïef ben ik nu niet")



Dat pakt niet bij mij.
Dat gaat bij mij niet pakken.

Als je het over jezelf hebt kun je beter niet het hulpwerkwoord 'zullen' gebruiken want dat geeft de indruk dat je niet helemaal zeker bent. Wat natuurlijk niet logisch is als je het over jezelf hebt. Een zekere toekomst maak je met 'gaan'.

Vergelijk
Dat zal bij hem niet pakken, denk ik...
met
Ik ken haar al lang, en ik zeg u: dat gaat echt niet pakken.


----------



## Chimel

Heel duidelijk. Bedankt voor deze uitleg.


----------

